# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Calcium D-Glucarate

## steroid.com 1

Guys - I have been taking Calcium D-Glucarate for many years now for so many beneficial reasons. It was recommended to me from a friend who is an Oncologist. This little calcium salt is very powerful in removing used hormones especially E2. It's also known to assist the body in balancing hormones and pathways as well. I can't get into it all here, do a search on it, but you will soon find that you may and will want to add this to your supplement protocol.

Calcium D-Glucarate is known for:

•Estrogen Removal - Calcium-D-Glucarate allows the body to *excrete used hormones, such as estrogen before they can become reabsorbed.* Large doses of Calcium-D-Glucarate have been shown to lower serum estrogen levels in rats by 23 percent. Because many breast cancers are estrogen-dependent, Calcium-D-Glucarate's ability to affect estrogen and other hormone levels has led to Phase I clinical trials at several major cancer centers in the United States. Results of these studies are pending.


•Tumor Prevention - Animal studies have shown positive results regarding the use of Calcium D-Glucarate for detoxifying carcinogens in the colon, skin, lung, breast, and liver. Due to the encouraging results, breast cancer studies are currently being conducted by the National Cancer Institute at Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center. 


•Lipid Lowering - Preliminary results in humans show D-Glucarate reduced total serum cholesterol up to 12 percent, LDL-cholesterol up to 28 percent, and triglycerides up to 43 percent. 

It's cheap and easy to find. I highly recommend it guys!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## kelkel

GD, do you have any info on how long it takes to positively effect lipids? That's the part that really interests me as I'm on a non-statin for cholesterol (heredity my doc says) and would love to have some positive natural results. Is your main focus for taking it E related as a supplement to adex?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD, do you have any info on how long it takes to positively effect lipids? That's the part that really interests me as I'm on a non-statin for cholesterol (heredity my doc says) and would love to have some positive natural results. Is your main focus for taking it E related as a supplement to adex?


www.pubmed.com Do a search on it and just read the summaries. You will find your answer.

Honestly, I don't know Kel. All I know is this little calcium salt does so many wonderful things I can't list them all here. Everyone is different so it all depends. I will tell you it is safe even in very high doses so do a little reading, buy some and start up a protocol...conservatively to start.

You should also look at adding Red Yeast Rice to your protocol as well (some thing with CoQ10 in it). Clinicaly proven to lower LDL and other bad lipid profiles.

----------


## lifter65

gdevine do you think rite aid would have it

----------


## steroid.com 1

> gdevine do you think rite aid would have it


Probably not but worth a try, while it's pretty easy to find I doubt a drug store would carry a speciality sup like this. I find it at Vitamin Shoppe and Whole Foods. 

You can get it online really easily.

My Oncologist friend put it to me like this: "Gene, take one every day and every day for the rest of your life"! This man deals in some very nasty malignancy cases. 

I trust his counsel :Wink:

----------


## lifter65

this is awesome man, thanks....have any other secret goodies to share? btw started taking zinc a week ago and its been working wonders, highly recommend...or maybe start a thread where you give out under the radar supps with great benefit or something?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> this is awesome man, thanks....have any other secret goodies to share? btw started taking zinc a week ago and its been working wonders, highly recommend...or maybe start a thread where you give out under the radar supps with great benefit or something?


With the zinc, make sure you are getting some copper in your multi. An imbalance of zinc and copper ratio in the body can cause hypothyroidism. Research has shown that supplementation of the diet with first zinc, then copper, helps in hypothyroidism treatment and increases thyroid function. Zinc deficiency also causes low metabolic rate, which often results in immune dysfunction, so this is why it is important to get the right levels of zinc first then add a good multi with copper.

You should be good to go!

----------


## funkymonk

How many mg a day, 500?
Any risk of interaction with TRT meds?

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

I have reduced my Calcium supplementation due to all the claims that too much actually impacts your health. I always figured it was the form of calcium that was the real issue (seriously, swallowing large amounts of coral?) and not calcium itself. Now that I see that this form is the form found in plants, etc. I know what to take. Thanks GD!

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Here is a good technical PDF: http://www.thorne.com/altmedrev/.fulltext/7/4/336.pdf

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Here is a good technical PDF: http://www.thorne.com/altmedrev/.fulltext/7/4/336.pdf


Good find GNBM. That's a pretty strong argument for adding this to your supplement protocol.

----------


## Titleesq

This is TOTALLY different from Vitamin D, correct? I am a sun worshiper, and always outside, yet I had a Vit D deficiency and now take 5000iu ED.

----------


## kelkel

Thanks GD. I googled and read a lot the moment you posted it yesterday. Count me in!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> This is TOTALLY different from Vitamin D, correct? I am a sun worshiper, and always outside, yet I had a Vit D deficiency and now take 5000iu ED.


Not the same.

----------


## Titleesq

GD:

Went to the VS this morning and picked up a bottle of Calcium D-Glucarate. I was really in a rush and didn't notice this until I got to the office, but on the bottle it says something to the effect of "Supplement Designed for Women". Is this just some kind of marketing ploy, or am I going to suddenly sprout a vag? Is this kosher or should I take it back?

Thanks bud!!!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD:
> 
> Went to the VS this morning and picked up a bottle of Calcium D-Glucarate. I was really in a rush and didn't notice this until I got to the office, but on the bottle it says something to the effect of "Supplement Designed for Women". Is this just some kind of marketing ploy, or am I going to suddenly sprout a vag? Is this kosher or should I take it back?
> 
> Thanks bud!!!


Here's why: Estrogen Removal - Calcium-D-Glucarate allows the body to excrete used hormones, such as estrogen before they can become reabsorbed. Large doses of Calcium-D-Glucarate have been shown to lower serum estrogen levels in rats by 23 percent. Because many breast cancers are estrogen-dependent, Calcium-D-Glucarate's ability to affect estrogen and other hormone levels has led to Phase I clinical trials at several major cancer centers in the United States. Results of these studies are pending.

Women and men with high and unbalanced pathways are at risk for all kinds of disease; this calcium salt is especially affective in keeping estrogen balance in women which is critical for health and disease prevention. It's the same for men. There's a link in here posted by GNBM; read it. Do your own search and see for yourself. This is a very important supplement for both men and women...and no man, you ain't gonna sprout a Vag!

----------


## Titleesq

> Here's why: Estrogen Removal - Calcium-D-Glucarate allows the body to excrete used hormones, such as estrogen before they can become reabsorbed. Large doses of Calcium-D-Glucarate have been shown to lower serum estrogen levels in rats by 23 percent. Because many breast cancers are estrogen-dependent, Calcium-D-Glucarate's ability to affect estrogen and other hormone levels has led to Phase I clinical trials at several major cancer centers in the United States. Results of these studies are pending.
> 
> Women and men with high and unbalanced pathways are at risk for all kinds of disease; this calcium salt is especially affective in keeping estrogen balance in women which is critical for health and disease prevention. It's the same for men. There's a link in here posted by GNBM; read it. Do your own search and see for yourself. This is a very important supplement for both men and women...and no man, you ain't gonna sprout a Vag!


Thanks for the quick reply. Do you think that by adding Calcium D-Glucarate you would perhaps need to lower dosage of AI?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you think that by adding Calcium D-Glucarate you would perhaps need to lower dosage of AI?


Nope.

----------


## kelkel

If something does "sprout", please post a pic so we can talk about it!

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

On about 8/14 I started noticing low E2 symptoms. No biggie, back off the AI a little bit. This happens and one lower dose, followed by normal doses after that, and everything is fine. I dose AI on same day I dose Test, which is 2x/week. By time my next dose date came along, I was still feeling low E2 symptoms. So I back off my AI dose even more. Next dose date rolls around and still having low E2 symptoms. I say screw it and just skip the AI entirely. That was a week ago. So now I have done my Test two times and no AI. Before I was doing 0.25 mg of Anastrozole on the days I do my Test. So I have gone from 0.5mg of AI a week to nothing. I am just starting to feel that my E2 is about where it belongs. Joints no longer stiff and sore, achy muscles are gone. I am very gyno prone (28+ E2 produces symptoms) and right now I am still not having any gyno symptoms.
So I had to wonder what in the heck has changed that so drastically altered my AI requirements. The only that that I can think of that has changed is the Ca D-Glucarate I am now taking. I hate to jump to any conclusion, but I can’t think of anything else that would lower my AI requirements. My HRT script has not changed in months. No change in exercising, no change in weight or bf%. 
On 8/3 I bought a bottle of this stuff. I’m taking to 500 mg tablets a day. One in the AM and one in the PM. Just went on taking the stuff and never thought anything about it. It’s a big bottle so had no reason to really assess if it was working or not. I usually do that at the end of the first bottle. At which point I buy more or just stop taking it.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Are you taking 500 or 1000 mg a day? If 1000 it's very possible it's having a positive affect on balancing you E2 and other horomones for that matter. Less at 500 mg / day but still possible. I take 250 mg / day.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

I'm taking 500 mg in the AM and 500 mg in the PM. This is what the bottle says (2 pills a day).

----------


## zaggahamma

can i buy this Ca D-Glucarate straight from you two?

lol...j/k

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Hey gdev how's that ink coming along?
I just thought id throw this out there - this substance is a fairly potent inhibitor of first pass meatbolism. Anyone taking it should be aware of this esp with regards to any medications or exogenous substances they are taking that are subject to first pass. This effect could be desirable to some extent - or it could be very undesirable depending on the individual and the substance/s being ingested.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Hey gdev how's that ink coming along?
> 
> Healing and itching! Round two to finish in about a week. This will be another tough session. Thanks for asking Jim. 
> 
> I just thought id throw this out there - this substance is a fairly potent inhibitor of first pass meatbolism. Anyone taking it should be aware of this esp with regards to any medications or exogenous substances they are taking that are subject to first pass. This effect could be desirable to some extent - or it could be very undesirable depending on the individual and the substance/s being ingested.


Correct statement.

----------


## Titleesq

*I just thought id throw this out there - this substance is a fairly potent inhibitor of first pass metabolism. Anyone taking it should be aware of this esp with regards to any medications or exogenous substances they are taking that are subject to first pass. This effect could be desirable to some extent - or it could be very undesirable depending on the individual and the substance/s being ingested.*

Very interesting post. As Calcium D Glucarate is part of my daily protocol I would certainly be interested in knowing which class or classes of drugs/supplements that we normally use around would be subjected to the first pass. Thoughts?

Thanks!!!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> *I just thought id throw this out there - this substance is a fairly potent inhibitor of first pass metabolism. Anyone taking it should be aware of this esp with regards to any medications or exogenous substances they are taking that are subject to first pass. This effect could be desirable to some extent - or it could be very undesirable depending on the individual and the substance/s being ingested.*
> 
> Very interesting post. As Calcium D Glucarate is part of my daily protocol I would certainly be interested in knowing which class or classes of drugs/supplements that we normally use around would be subjected to the first pass. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!!


To put your mind at ease, I spoke to my TRT Doc (well known Physician in the field) about it and he had no problem with it on my protocol (T-AI-HCG ) whatsoever; in fact, he liked it a lot! We inject most of what we take or trans-dermal in a cream base so the liver is not involved. I do take it hours apart from my AI, however. This is a very complimentary supplement to a TRT protocol.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I wouldnt be overly concertned with trt meds per say but more other prescription meds - ie : benzos , opiates , barbituates , even some more innocuous meds as well. If i was to guess id say the best way to check a medication is to see if there is a grape fruit juice interaction warning on the med. Thats not 100% and not same exact MOA but I suspect it would be a pretty damn prudent way to check saftey interaction with this supplement as well.

----------

